# Anyone belong to the Discover Grand Wailea Club?



## Malibu Sky (Apr 18, 2006)

Someone recently told us about the Discover Grand Wailea Club.  I looked on-line but it doesn't tell you much.  Apparently you join the club for somewhere in the vicinity of $3000,and then get special room rates, up to 50% off.  The interesting part is that when you decide to not use the program anymore, they refund the initial $3000.  

Anyone one have any other info?


----------



## ladycody (Apr 18, 2006)

The Grand Wailea site says that the Discover Grand Wailea Club membership is _free_....so if you're hearing that it's $3000, it's probably from a site that charges a fee for free services in exchange for introducing you and for assistance with it should you need it.  I know they're saying you'll get it back...but it's theirs to invest and gain interest on while you "use their service".  There are thousands of companies out there that do this sort of thing...and it's legal...because they are providing a "service".  Granted...it's likely a service you dont need and will never use...but they offer and can therefore charge those who accept.  Anyway...since it's free...go for it.  I toured the Grand Wailea while on Maui and thought it was amazing...but I know that it's out of my league...even with discounts...although I might sign up now just for giggles and dreaming. 

Sign up _free_ at :
http://www.grandwailea.com/discover/


----------



## CaliDave (Apr 18, 2006)

There is a paid Grand Wailea membership. It is part of Grand Wailea They offer 50% of the regular rate, plus a few other perks.   It is about $3K and you can get your $$ back, but you must stay in the program a certain # of years. I forget how many.   Grand Wailea is now part of Hilton. Get a Hilton Amex and spend, spend spend..  You'll need 175K points for 6 nights, I typically get that in 18 months from Amex spending.


----------



## BeckyG (Apr 19, 2006)

We've had a Grand Wailea membership for over 10 years -- initially, it was free, then they required a $1000 deposit.  Since then, the initial deposit has increased, and about five or six years ago, they added an annual fee that is now $135/year.  You cannot use the membership discount over Xmas-New Years, but other than that we've had no problem using it.

They have periodic specials where you can get an extra night (like 5 nights for the price of 4 at 50% off, and they throw in breakfast too.  

If you can go every year, it's really a good deal (if you like the big resort experience).  

We really like the resort as we get alot of use from the pools and workout facilities.


----------



## ladycody (Apr 19, 2006)

sorry...obviously I had no idea what you were talking about! They dont mention a fee based membership at all on the site that I could find.  Sounds like a good deal...if it's something you can use regularly and can afford to spend the upfront fee.


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 20, 2006)

According to this web site, it is still free:

http://www.grandwailea.com/discover/

We walked by here on Easter day around 8 AM when they were having an Easter Service outside in front of the Chapel.  They had music too and a big attendance.

http://www.grandwailea.com/weddings/default.asp

Wailea is the most beautiful area in Maui.  JMHO.  The Marriott has taken over the Outrigger hotel which has the most spectacular ocean front views but no sandy beach and is a lot quieter than at the Grand Wailea Resort Hotel and Spa.  The beach in front of this hotel is one of the very best.


----------

